

Review of Chrome by a former IE designer - __
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2008/googles-web-browser-chrome-early-review/

======
nickb
_For subjective measures I spent a good half hour on Jay Is Games, as flash
games tend to push browser & system perf to its limits, but didn’t notice
significant differences._

Huh? Flash uses it's own VM, Tamarin, so it's not dependent on the browser.
Browser, of course, does play a role in performance of plugins (rate of input
etc) but not much. Testing Flash games to see how fast browser and it's JS is
a pointless waste of time.

------
kajecounterhack
Eh his last comments are slightly nitpicky, but otherwise... I think we've
established that chrome is FAST.

~~~
trezor
I happen to disagree. It gives the iluusion of being faster because it
_scrolls faster_ than other browsers. This is because it scrolls _more_. More
than other browsers. More than other applications or what is considered the
platform default.

This is particularly annoying when you want to scroll with any kind of
precision. Including other scrolling glitches, this becomes annoying pretty
fast and I would In fact say its scrolling is by definition broken.

As for speed. Tried zooming on any particular with a reasonable amount of
content? The entire browser freezes and is on hiatus for several seconds.

The speed is way overrated.

~~~
axod
Try some webapps in it. Scrolling isn't really going to test the js and dom
performance.

~~~
trezor
While that may be, scrolling is usually something which matters much more to a
web-page than JS and DOM performance.

~~~
DougBTX
But, importantly, not to a web-app.

Chrome (WebKit) appears to render pages quickly too, which is important for
normal browsing. Would be nice to see some tests of this, like the iPhone vs
Blackberry ones.

